# Master plumber or contractor



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

In Oklahoma we are not allowed to use the term Master anymore,the correct term is now Contractor.I think this politically correct stuff has gotten way out of hand with the bleeding heart liberals,but I have to abide by the forces that be.
Does anyone else have to participate in this farce,and what are your views on the subject.
They claim the word master has slave owner ties which is a no-no.I'm not going further on that thought or I will start losing it this early in the morning.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

#@&%*!

There are my thoughts on it.

BTW, Change your business name to Master Plumbing. Make 'em snort.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

That's incredibly ridiculous. I wonder how the guys who made that decision would feel if instead of calling them Representative/Senator/Congressman/Governor/Mayor/Whatever we just referred to them as dude, buddy, pal, homeboy, dawg, etc. 

I guess I'll start calling my M.D. "Buckaroo" because when I have to call him "Doctor" it makes me feel intellectually inferior. Words and titles have meaning, but I don't know anyone who associates the meaning of "Master" with a slave/owner relationship. We have mastered a trade, an art, to a degree, a science, and we have worked hard to do it. It distinguishes us from others who have not put the time and effort into gaining knowledge and furthering their understanding of this trade. Nobody who went through years and years of medical school at great expense personally and financially would appreciate it if we were to start calling every orderly who worked in a hospital "Doctor."

I don't run around wanting people to call me "Master", but I do like knowing that I worked for something that carries a certain amount of authority and weight. 

To sum up, #@&%*!, that's what I think.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes sir,contractor is much to broad of a term.The rule is part of my Oklahoma State rules and regulations.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

"Contractor" encompasses everything from the best to the worst of tradesmen. A "master" designation indicates that the tradesman has elevated himself to the top of his profession. What a shame that the PC-types are unwilling to differentiate because of an alternative meaning to the word "master". Shame on them.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Please stop acting as if liberal is a bad word. It isn't.

I live in one of the reddest states in the nation and ever since the Uniform Plumbing Code was adopted over thirty years ago there have been no "Master Plumbers" here. This was not a decision arrived at by liberals. 

In point of fact, it is the conservatives and the right-wingers who have tried to remove the Labor Board completely from this state to give them free reign to do whatever they wanted. It's corporate pressure that brings in such things as the IPC or air admittance valves. Are these corporations, who want the rule of law changed to benefit business rather than families and individuals to be considered liberal? It isn't liberals who want the law to say that they can park a trailer house anywhere they want; it's the industry lobbies. Put the blame for the declining standards of plumbing where it belongs.

Liberals are the ones who would like to see safety for their families and their planet.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a crock of sh!t 
By the way I love the term MASTER, I have earned it.
Still can't get the wife to call me master.:laughing:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Herk said:


> Please stop acting as if liberal is a bad word. It isn't.
> 
> I live in one of the reddest states in the nation and ever since the Uniform Plumbing Code was adopted over thirty years ago there have been no "Master Plumbers" here. This was not a decision arrived at by liberals.
> 
> ...


Feel better now.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Were called Journeyman here.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Threaderman said:


> Feel better now.


Not really. I feel like I've been shortchanged because I think that a plumber should be able to earn the title of Master. Maybe it's old-fashioned. Maybe it has no place in a world where everything is made out of plastic. But it demonstrates the underlying feeling that a plumber is just another laborer and a contractor is just another businessman, completely ignoring the skill that a real master plumber should have.

Plumbers protect the health of the nation, and it's conservatives that are trying to drown the Federal Government in a bathtub. I don't want to end up slave labor for the 1% of the people with all the money.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

You're right,a lot of what people base decisions on is over-all perception on things.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I've busted my hump for a long time to earn that title.

And I'm gonna keep it! :O


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OH H#LL NO !!! NO One is taking that from me !!! I'm a Master Plumber and am VERY proud of it !!

It's a badge of honor we have earned . Lets see someone use the term 

"Ex Marine " and see what happens ,,,,,

Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in lies the problem. In VA you may be a plumbing contractor without being a master plumber simply by having a full time employee that is a master. Therefore the term "Plumbing Contractor" don't hit on *hit because he now can send any inexperienced man out to do plumbing repairs and it is legal.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> OH H#LL NO !!! NO One is taking that from me !!! I'm a Master Plumber and am VERY proud of it !!
> 
> It's a badge of honor we have earned . Lets see someone use the term
> 
> ...


there you go! maybe we should sign our letters just like the doctors do, you know, when they sign it Dr. So and So? we should sign our documents Master Plumber so and So:thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

USP45 said:


> there you go! maybe we should sign our letters just like the doctors do, you know, when they sign it Dr. So and So? we should sign our documents Master Plumber so and So:thumbup:


 
They could fine me if they wanted to if I did that so I will not take that chance on having an action taken against my license.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How can they fine you by signing letters MP so and So. What gives doctors and lawyers such power and control that they are the only ones who can do it? Why not the bag boy at the local supermarket, he could sign his letters "Bager Bob"


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not sure what they would do,all I know is it is in the Okla. State rules and regulations.I'm packed-up since were moving monday so I can't give it to you verbatem but once I'm settled I'll look up the specific Reg. numbers since we all feel strongly in the same direction on this subject.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*There is a need to one degree or another for both liberal & conservative viewpoints...each has rediculous extremes, each has necessities.*
*When the word "master" is construed as offensive, an extreme has been reached...thats nothing short of f-cking rediculous.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> there you go! maybe we should sign our letters just like the doctors do, you know, when they sign it Dr. So and So? we should sign our documents Master Plumber so and So:thumbup:


* I just can't see any plumber, master or otherwise, writing that sloppy.*


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Registered Nurses also sign their names "RN soandso". .


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I think in north carolina, we are supposed to be called 'contractor' too. I don't care. My new phonebook ad is going to have my name, license, photo and 'MASTER PLUMBER' written there! The reason I'm doing it is to stand out. Too many companies out there that have one licensed guy behind a desk, while sending out hordes of young, inexperienced kids in trucks to represent the 'licensed' company....not me, I want people to know that I am a master plumber and its me they'll get when they call. I doubt the state will call me on it, they have other problems to deal with besides stupid things like titles.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

My Maryland Lic. States that I am a MASTER PLUMBER / GASFITTER.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> I'm not sure, but I think in north carolina, we are supposed to be called 'contractor' too. I don't care. My new phonebook ad is going to have my name, license, photo and 'MASTER PLUMBER' written there! The reason I'm doing it is to stand out. Too many companies out there that have one licensed guy behind a desk, while sending out hordes of young, inexperienced kids in trucks to represent the 'licensed' company....not me, I want people to know that I am a master plumber and its me they'll get when they call. I doubt the state will call me on it, they have other problems to deal with besides stupid things like titles.


Oh no,another ornery plumber,I can barely believe it!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT? A plumber who is onry? I can not, no...I will not believe it!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ornery...you guys got a problem with GRUMPY???*


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

No problem,they're basically one in the same!:blink:


----------



## ncplumber (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not a master plumber, I'm a third generation master plumber! My title will stay as long as my license means something.... uh oh. Unlimited class... then why the heck can't I do HVAC and boiler work with it? NC is the east coast version of California. 

As far as the politics of the situation are concerned, I have some bad news for both sides. Republicans want to remove the constitution and replace it with the "new world order" globalist nonsense. The Democrats want to remove the constitution and replace it with the Communist Manifesto (read it before you deny it!!!) Then there's the Libertarians, who for the most part seem to have their act together - when they aren't trying to legalize illicit drugs. So here I sit, one of four members of the Constitution Party that I know, rofl. 

But that's just my insignificant little opinion.


----------



## S.E Plumber (Jul 11, 2008)

In my World Master is the one I look to For all the What's and How's.Contractor is the one that get's the wood out of our way if we can't drill throught it!!!!


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

Herk, if you worked at a artificial bait factory in Idaho for one year & you earned the title of Baiter, what would your title be after 5 years of service? MASTER BAITER!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread has risen from the dead. Amen.

I didn't know baiters had a master connotation. Oh Wait! I get it. It was a tired old double meaning joke..........

Carry on good people, nothing to see here.


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

threaderman said:


> In Oklahoma we are not allowed to use the term Master anymore,the correct term is now Contractor.I think this politically correct stuff has gotten way out of hand with the bleeding heart liberals,but I have to abide by the forces that be.
> Does anyone else have to participate in this farce,and what are your views on the subject.
> *They claim the word master has slave owner ties which is a no-no.* I'm not going further on that thought or I will start losing it this early in the morning.


Yas Sah! Massa Plumma Sah!


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Not going into the political stand point. But from so many levels. Fk' that. I am 2nd generation and will fight,kick and crawl to get the last 6 damn months of steady employment I need to take that test, pass it and put that card on the table in front of my 65 year old father. We earn it everyday, by paying your due's showing respect to the white-hairs & doing what alot of ppl can't. While it's just a title and won't change the way I work or carry myself. I earned it & have nothing but respect for my peers that have already went that route.

Aside from that, to me it's muddled. I don't carry a Master's yet. Need a Master's to pull permits, own a business do things the right way. I could pass the GC exam tomorrow, get the Ins. and go out doing plumbing work... ? Then I would kind of be a plumbing contractor, wrong? - OH HELL YEAH~ but they are everywhere. You see the tubes-pvc strapped to the roof of there 89 Dodge caravan with a Home Improvment Lic # under it. Just seems to me it would be one more thing for a home owner to say..oh sure he's Lic so it must be all right,

I have been considering going for the GC just b-c it would give me a broader range when thing's are slow ( i took an interest in stone work, and retaining walls out of boredom & desperation lately, lol ) But I havn't went this route b-c I am a Plumber and if I come to your house I don't want to slide in thru back doors or confusion. I want to be very clear that it's a Masters Plumbing Lic in my pocket, not that I took a couple courses at Home Depot and passed a test. 

Sorry guys & gals, totally went off subject there.  keep the title! :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My name says how i feel about it. In fact a young man was often refered to as Master before he was old enough to be called MR. It use to be on my bank account as a child before my proper name. Most people dont know what real racism is or have never seen it first hand. Living in my area of the country I hear alot of racist comments but acts of racism are not as common.


----------

